

Show HN: Choosic – Tinder for new music - foxtoot
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/choosic

======
foxtoot
Hi HN!,

We created a simple app that's like a mashup between Hype Machine, Last.fm and
Tinder. Every music recommendation you like is saved to your playlist.

It basically aggregates content from over 600 tastemakers, then runs the
tracks through our own recommendation engine before delivering it to our
users.

I'd love to hear your thoughts! [http://choosic.co](http://choosic.co)

------
The_Hoff
Cool idea but I wish it wasn't restricted to Facebook login.

~~~
foxtoot
Sorry man, I'll sort that out :)

------
ryannevius
So...it's Pandora? Or maybe Last.fm...Or is it Rdio?

~~~
foxtoot
:P We see ourselves as more of a discovery tool rather than a streaming
service (I know streaming is inevitable). What we want to offer is a fast way
to discover new music for those who get bored of their music collections.
Because we are getting the tracks straight from tastemakers, it normally means
the majority of the music is not yet available on Spotify, Rdio etc, so we
stream it from Soundcloud. Hope that helps. Sorry for the essay.

